# Is Air Freshener Toxic???



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I just finished reading on another thread that air freshener is a toxic fume for piegons. This is the first I have heard about this and was totally unaware.

I have been using Febreeze air freshener and have used it around my bird. Not directly at or in his cage but in the room where his cage is kept and generally around the rest of the house.

Would you please elaborate a bit more on this topic.

I would never want to do anything that could hurt my bird.

Thanks for the imput.

Louise


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Birds have delicate upper respiratory systems. Anything that has fumes is toxic for them. At least I know this to be true for parrots but don't know why it would be any different for pigeons. I know of plenty of people that use things such as fabreeze with no problems but I say why risk it.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Any aerosol will put little droplets in the air and because the respiratory system of a bird is so tiny.....the droplets can kill. Same applies for incense and any scented candle .....Fabreez in my opinion is one of the worst.....even clogs me up!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Some studies suggest that many air fresheners contain a chemical which causes lung constriction and, of all things, lowered fertility in mammals. The california health board has begun an action suite against the companies using this chemical, such as FEBREEZE and other companies, saying this is a dangerous product that should not be used by anyone. I'm not sure where that went, what the result was, but I heard that many of the companies were pulled from the shelves by WALMART until they changed the formula, and they changed but I would still say they cause me problems breathing. I hate air fresheners.
This happened 2 years ago but I am still sure they are not all safe.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

This is the first time I have had a bird and was totally unaware.

I feel really stupid. The logice here is so simple I should have realized it on my own.

The Febreeze is going into the garbage can immediately.

Thanks,
Louise


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Use it in the garbage can.......the sanitation guys will love you!!


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

I posted this in the other thread but thought I'd post these links here as well.

http://members.tripod.com/~parrots/toxins.html 
http://www.parrothouse.com/silentkiller.html
http://www.parrotparrot.com/birdhealth/alerts.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bird Proofing your home:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Treesa,

That is great information.

My suggestion - It should be posted as a permanent Sticky on the "Pet Birds" category.

Thanks again,
Louise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's already a sticky, and included in the "plant/poisons..." thread. 

Thank you


----------

